# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  تبدیل بانک sql sever به mysql

## v.sabbaghi

سلام
من یک فایل دیتابیس sql sever دارم که پسوندش mdf  هست و می خوام بدونم  چطور میشه این فایل رو تبدیل کرد به فایلی که import بشه تو دیتابیس mysql  ؟تو اینترنت هم خیلی سرچ کردم ولی فایده ای نداشت.با برنامه openDBcopy هم  که اصلا نمیشد و یا با نرم افزار Full Convert Enterprise خواستم بانک sql  server رو به mysql تبدیل کنم ولی نشد فکر کنم که باید هر دو سرور رو روی  سیستمم نصب کنم تا نصب کنه.راه راحت تری شما سراغ ندارید که داده های این  فایل mdf  رو من ایمپورت کنم داخل بانک mysql.

----------

